# london hotels, next month or so



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

can anyone recommend me somewhere reasonably central? i'm coming to see the royal academy summer show, and someone said there's a bauhaus show on atm/soon, but i haven't checked where. eta: barbican.

budget up to £100/night i guess


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no idea (sorry) but omg Bauhaus.  That's what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2012)

My advice is not to go until the Olympics have finished


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I have no idea (sorry) but omg Bauhaus. That's what I'm doing tomorrow.


 
thanks, taunt me


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you coming down on your own?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

trashpony said:


> My advice is not to go until the Olympics have finished


 
shows will be finished then and i have the kids so less flexibility


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Are you coming down on your own?


 
very much so


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

London Urbs have sofabeds


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a scholarship that i intend to spend on nothing but books trains and fancy hotels


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

Fair dos!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2012)

Exact dates and location please.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

don't have any yet soz stells this was more a browsing thing than a booking thing yet


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> shows will be finished then and i have the kids so less flexibility


In that case, I think you should stay here: http://www.churchstreethotel.com/ - before the Olympics - they have rooms available


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 20, 2012)

i always suggest this place but noone's been yet. http://www.strand-continental.co.uk/Welcome.html
i know for sure it contains a fine indian restaurant and a bar, and is well within budget and very central, but i never actually stayed in it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

google boutique B&Bs in London. Usually the same price but much nicer than a hotel.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

trashpony said:


> In that case, I think you should stay here: http://www.churchstreethotel.com/ - before the Olympics - they have rooms available


 
oooh like


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> google boutique B&Bs in London. Usually the same price but much nicer than a hotel.


 
i prefer hotels, they have bars and i don't eat breakfast


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

Boutique hotels are much nicer and have character


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Boutique hotels are much nicer and have character


 
recommend me one then


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

also hotels are nicely anonymous, i can't be doing with having to make friends with the owners


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

trashpony said:


> In that case, I think you should stay here: http://www.churchstreethotel.com/ - before the Olympics - they have rooms available


That's where I stay. It's fab.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 20, 2012)

if you are feeling a little flush then this one is all trendy: http://www.thezetter.com/


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> That's where I stay. It's fab.


 
single or double room?


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> single or double room?


 First time the only room they had available was king size en suite, which was lovely -  last time I did double/shared bathroom and that was ok too. The breakfasts are ace - no horrid greasy stuff.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

i really don't eat breakfast. do they have a bar/minibar?


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not near a tube but the bus stop to _everywhere_ is literally across the road.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i have a scholarship that i intend to spend on nothing but books trains and fancy hotels


 
((((( booze n drugs )))))


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> ((((( booze n drugs )))))


 
housekeeping covers that


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i really don't eat breakfast. do they have a bar/minibar?


Yeah. They also have an ace restaurant downstairs. I usually just get a bottle of wine at Morrisons and have it in my room.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> recommend me one then


 
Trashy's already recommended one that's highly rated


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Trashy's already recommended one that's highly rated


 
it's always nice to have a choice


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> It's not near a tube but the bus stop to _everywhere_ is literally across the road.


 
i'm happier on tubes than buses


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

The bedsteads would also be ace for a bit of silk scarf action.

I imagine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> it's always nice to have a choice


 
You haven't given a date


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

i'll be sleeping alone madz


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You haven't given a date


 
fucks sake, it's not like it's a difficult question or owt


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'll be sleeping alone madz


Yeah, I always end up sleeping alone in London. I don't know why I bother going.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

ah i fucking _love_ sleeping alone  i had a whole massive bed to myself in glasgow it was fucking bliss


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> fucks sake, it's not like it's a difficult question or owt


 
Weekday or weekend at least? 1 night or two?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> fucks sake, it's not like it's a difficult question or owt


 
Well it might be full 

Anyway, I'm off to pub.

There's a couple you can look at here

http://boutique.hotels-london.co.uk/


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

prolly 2 nights, and whenever it's cheapest rail/hotel combined really 

i have an 18-25 railcard (oh yes i do ) which helps with the train.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> ah i fucking _love_ sleeping alone  i had a whole massive bed to myself in glasgow it was fucking bliss


 I'm a fan of sleeping alone. I'd still like someone to fuck me senseless before they leave me alone for the night though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

You could always look at Top Secret Hotels on Last Minute

http://www.lastminute.com/site/travel/hotels/deals/top-secret.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2012)

FYI Church Street Hotel is £125 per night on 2-3 July.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> prolly 2 nights, and whenever it's cheapest rail/hotel combined really
> 
> i have an 18-25 railcard (oh yes i do ) which helps with the train.


 
June?  July?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> June? July?


 
possibly


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> June? July?


Next month or so?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> possibly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm happier on tubes than buses


 
You can get a bus to Brixton from Camberwell


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i have a scholarship that i intend to spend on nothing but books trains and fancy hotels


 
There's an expensive looking but fab book dealers in one of the side streets off Piccadilly near the royal academy.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> There's an expensive looking but fab book dealers in one of the side streets off Piccadilly near the royal academy.


 
 you fucking tease


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> Next month or so?


 
ah yes


* Bauhaus: Art as Life*
Barbican Art Gallery,
London
EC2

Starts 3 May 2012
Until 12 August 2012
 
So any time before 12 August it is then


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

but there's the olympics and the school holidays min


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> but there's the olympics and the school holidays min


 
Not being a mother, school holidays is not something I remember


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

tbf i have mentioned it *in the thread*


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not being a mother, school holidays is not something I remember


1 point to Minnie *ding ding*


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> 1 point to Minnie *ding ding*


 *ahem* ^


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> *ahem* ^


But have you stated when these holidays are? Hmm?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I have no idea (sorry) but omg Bauhaus. That's what I'm doing tomorrow.


 I saw the Bauhaus exhibition at the Barbican a few weeks ago, really liked it - listened to some Bauhaus afterwards - forgot they were a bit shit


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I saw the Bauhaus exhibition at the Barbican a few weeks ago, really liked it


 
is there any weaving? rugs n shit?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> But have you stated when these holidays are? Hmm?


 
i've said that i need to go "in the next month or so". sorry for being too unspecific


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> tbf i have mentioned it *in the thread*


 
I was too busy looking for hotels to notice that particular post


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 20, 2012)

My brother always stays at the Halkin when he's in London. He says it's great.

He's appallingly rich though so it probably costs a fortune


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i've said that i need to go "in the next month or so". sorry for being too unspecific


That's absolutely fine. I'm still giving the point to Minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i've said that i need to go "in the next month or so". sorry for being too unspecific


 
or so is a bit vague though isn't it


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> is there any weaving? rugs n shit?


 yep, and furniture (which I loved) and tea pots, cups, plates, etc - and lots of architectural stuff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyway, wherever you decide to stay, please take photo of loos/bathrooms please.  I have a thing about loos.  I took a photo of the loos in the Park Plaza the other day


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

it's not like i was just to lazy to google it myself yunno  i like to get real life recommendations


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> That's absolutely fine. I'm still giving the point to Minnie


 
objection!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, wherever you decide to stay, please take photo of loos/bathrooms please. I have a thing about loos. I took a photo of the loos in the Park Plaza the other day


 
i'm a fan of baths/showers


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

marty21 said:


> yep


 
 i have the hots for all the bauhaus weavers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm a fan of baths/showers


 
Glad it's not just me then.  Ever so embarrassing taking photos of loos when someone walks in.  They must think "weirdo"


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ever so embarrassing taking photos of loos when someone walks in


 
people never walk in on you in a hotel  they have little signs and everything


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i have the hots for all the bauhaus weavers


 
srs, i wouldn't be where i am now without them


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2012)

my cousin has been trying to get accommodation for his mum and dad as they are coming over for a christening - he said the hotels were ripping the piss with the prices - so they are staying at mine - which means we have to tidy up 

fuck you Olympics *shakes fist*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> people never walk in on you in a hotel  they have little signs and everything


 
I meant to say in the hotel loos, not your own personal loo


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

but in a decent establishment miss minx one should _never_ be walked in upon


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> but in a decent establishment miss minx one should _never_ be walked in upon


 
This is very true 

The Park Plaza has those sloping sinks that I first saw in Malaysia.  I want one


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 20, 2012)

Probably not what you're looking for but of interest for anyone looking to stay in London:

Holland Park Youth Hostel

Looks quite fancy for the price £18.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Looks quite fancy for the price £18.


 
tbf if i was looking in the neck of the woods that looks decent


----------



## scifisam (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> tbf if i was looking in the neck of the woods that looks decent


 
There's actually a YMCA at the Barbican too, though I imagine it gets booked up quickly.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

for the moment at least sam i'm living the dream  my dream doesn't include the ymca


----------



## scifisam (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> for the moment at least sam i'm living the dream  my dream doesn't include the ymca


 
Nah, me neither, but they are single rooms for £53 inc. breakfast and access to the pool, etc, so it's not half bad really.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

i wish i factored in pool over bar in my hotel calculations, i reckon i might be sorted then


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> you fucking tease


 
Resistance is futile. Would madam like the first edition Principia Mathematica gift wrapped.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2012)

nah, madam's more interested in how much you'll give her for this victorian platey thing and do you have any mapplethorpe?


----------



## gabi (Jun 20, 2012)

fitzrovia is the home of lovely little boutique hotels in central london.. have a google... tis right next to the british museum

Or - up your budget and stay the Soho Hotel on brewer st or the mayfair on st james..


----------



## dessiato (Jun 20, 2012)

International Student House on Great Portland Street is reasonably priced, and within easy walk of Oxford Circus. Or you could just cross the road and go to Great Portland Street station. There's Regent Park within easy walking distance too. There's some nice little places to eat in the area too. Go for a single room with en-suite. It will cost less than your budget.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> nah, madam's more interested in how much you'll give her for this victorian platey thing and do you have any mapplethorpe?


 
Mapplethorpes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> tbf if i was looking in the neck of the woods that looks decent


 
Brixton?  EVERYONE wants to come to Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2012)

Hotel toilet porn for wayward



I want one of these sinks


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.69thegrove.com/index.php

I've not stayed there but it's near me. Knock on my door and we can go and sit outside here with a beer

http://italodeli.co.uk/


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 20, 2012)

'vauxhall village'


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 20, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i always suggest this place but noone's been yet. http://www.strand-continental.co.uk/Welcome.html
> i know for sure it contains a fine indian restaurant and a bar, and is well within budget and very central, but i never actually stayed in it.


 I've been to the restaurant. It's really, well... 70's. Don't know how else to describe it tbh. Wouldn't describe it as 'fine', more 'a bit strange'.


----------

